# Recessed lighting confusion



## billinak (Mar 16, 2005)

Yes, it sounds like you pretty much have it figured out. The trim will make more sense once you get to the store, as they usually have a display that shows all the different trim styles. The housing is just what you think it is.


----------



## sleepy23 (May 7, 2007)

cool. thanks.


----------



## sleepy23 (May 7, 2007)

one more. what about Utilitech brand housings? I can get a contractor pack for pretty cheap or should I just go with the original link?


----------



## billinak (Mar 16, 2005)

Pretty much any of those brands are the same, I got the Halo contractor pack at HD, the important part is the IC/non IC and the new construction/remodel. I also recommend using one of those rotary cut out saws to cut the holes. You might only use it once, but the holes are perfect.


----------



## troubleseeker (Sep 25, 2006)

sleepy23 said:


> Hello everyone,
> My confusion comes when you begin to talk about the housing and trims. To me, the trim should mean nothing more than just a cosmetic trim ring and the housing should comtain everything else..is that correct?
> 
> That depends on the manufacturer and model of the can. Lightolier(longtime), and Halo (recently) manufacture cans with baffle/trim inserts where the lampholder clips into the top of the baffle/trim piece and holds the bulb at the exact proper height and always centered, as oppossed to the cans that hold the bulb socket out on that trashy little piece of sheet metal that results in the bulbs almost always being off center in the trim, which in this case is usually a flimsy piece of plastic held in place by a couple of springs. I think these provide a far superior fixture and are worth taking a look at.


----------

